# Ganancia de transistor en multisim



## martin0310 (Dic 3, 2015)

Tengo una duda sobre la ganancia de los transistores en multisim , resulta que tengo que entregar un trabajo en la facu sobre un autopolarizado, es un circuito muy simple, pero el fin es ver como el circuito es independiente de β, por variaciones de la temperatura , sabiendo que la temperatura afecta Ico,β,Vbe ..  
Calcule los valores de resistencias del circuito , lo simule y me dio las corrientes y tensión que buscaba. Después quise cambiar la ganancia del transistor en multisim para ver si se cumplía que es independiente de la variación de β. Aca mi problema , cuando calcule los parámetros del circuito use un β de 240 (use eso porque es lo que medi con el tester)  , ahora, cuando fui a cambiar el β de la simulación esperando encontrar un valor entre 100 y 300 (para Bc548A) , me encuentro con un valor mucho mas alto.Lo que quiero saber es si ese es el valor de la ganancia que tengo que variar (imagen) y porque tan alto?

Mis cálculos eran para una Ic= 10mA y Vce = 6v , a los que llegue bastante cerca 
*Use valores de resistencias teóricos, tal cual me dio en las cuentas, después lo voy hacer con valores reales.

Aparte la Ib= 45 µA , me da prácticamente lo mismo que en las cuentas , y lo calculé como 
Ib = Ic/β   --> 10mA/240 = 41,6µA , por lo que veo que β tiene que ser muy parecido al que use


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 7, 2015)

En los modelos que empleo, como BF (el parámetro que has marcado con un elipse rojo) suele venir un valor de entre 330 a 400 (lo que es más posible de encontrar en la práctica). Es ese mismo el que podés modificar para ver cómo se comporta ante variaciones de beta. Personalmente, uso BC550BP y su complementario (el BC560AP), en Multisim 13 ó 14 ó anteriores. Incluso, esos mismos modelos ya los utilizaba en Electronics Workbench 5.01 y anteriores.

En tu circuito, con que la Rb equivalente sea de menos de 2892 ohmios, ya cumple las condiciones de insensibilidad a amplias variaciones de beta (en situaciones empírico / prácticas). De hecho, la está cumpliendo holgadamente (tu Rb equivalente es de 1127,143 ohmios aprox.). Con esa relación, el término "molesto" en la ecuación con la que se fija la corriente de salida es casi despreciable y hace que el beta prácticamente no incida en la fijación de su valor (solo lo hagan los componentes externos al transistor).

Saludos


----------



## martin0310 (Dic 8, 2015)

Gracias por responder!
Veo que el circuito es independiente de los valores de beta , guiándome por la ecuación que subí en la imagen.
Pero sigo teniendo unas dudas , espero que me puedas ayudar . 

Lo que tengo entendido es que, un incremento de Ico (corriente de saturacion inversa) por temperatura, aumentara la corriente de colector Ic. Sabiendo que Ie= Ic + Ib , hará que aumente Ie . si despejo la Ib de la malla de entrada me queda que Ib va a disminuir con un aumento de Ie (imagen2) , cosa que contrarrestaria el aumento de Ic, por lo que el circuito se mantendrá en las condiciones que especificamos.

Ahora , si Ic no varía porque lo contrarresta al disminuir Ib (hablando de variaciones de Ico por la temperatura) , β es constante?

Lo que no entiendo es como el circuito es independiente de las variaciones de β, si Ic = β*Ib


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 8, 2015)

Tomando como esquema:



Y partiendo de la ecuación simplificada:

Icq = ( Vbb - Vbe) / ( Re + Rb / ( β + 1 ) )

Para lograr que Icq sea prácticamente independiente de β (es decir, el parámetro del transistor particular), tenés que lograr que el término del denominador " Rb / ( β + 1 ) " sea inferior al de Re en unas 10 veces (que es una relación empírica).

Entonces, para lograr eso, debe resultar:

Re / 10 = Rb / ( β + 1 )

De eso sale:

*Rb = Re x ( β + 1 ) / 10*

Aclarando que ese β debe ser el mínimo esperado para el transistor que se desee colocar. Si, luego, el β del transistor que finalmente se coloque es mayor a lo mínimamente estipulado, se está en mejores condiciones de independencia del parámetro en la ecuación para fijación de la Icq.

Si bien la relación empírica se fija en 10, bien podría haber sido un valor aún mayor, aunque eso puede estar adicionalmente condicionado por un valor mínimo de Rb que no pueda ser superado por requisitos específicos de impedancia de entrada mínima en circuitos para operar con señales acopladas por base.

Entonces, con esas consideraciones, podés estimar muy cercanamente Icq con:

*Icq = ( Vbb - Vbe ) / Re*

Ya que el otro término del denominador no cambiaría radicalmente los resultados, por ser una décima parte de Re (o, incluso, menos, si elegís una relación mayor a 10).

Ó, si queremos ser más exquisitos:

*Icq = ( Vbb - Vbe ) / ( 1,1 x Re )*

Como podrás observar, en las dos últimas ecuaciones no interviene el β.

Si no fijaras inicialmente una adecuada relación de Rb a Re, esas dos ecuaciones últimas no arrojarían resultados cercanos al valor real de Icq.

Saludos

PD: en el esquema del post 1, Rb resulta en el paralelo de R1 y R4. Vbb resulta el voltaje de vacío que existe entre 0 V y el punto de unión de R1 y R4 (es decir, desconectando la base del transistor del punto de unión de R1 y R4).

PD2: subo un ejemplo de cómo influiría el β en Icq, previendo una adecuada relación de Rb a Re, si admitimos varias simplificaciones y una linealización de la ecuación de Icq.



Observá que si fijás valores muy conservadores para el β (valor de arranque), en la medida que te alejes de él (en una situación real) existe una tendencia a un determinado valor de Icq.


----------



## martin0310 (Dic 8, 2015)

Gracias!! 
La relación que use para calcular Rb la saque del factor de estabilidad S , (con S = 10 ) , subo una foto de los calculos .
Una vez que calcule Rb , calcule los valores de R1 y R2  ( R1 y R4 en la simulacion de multisim)

Una pregunta, no puedo  llegar a  Icq = ( Vbb - Vbe) / ( Re + Rb / ( β + 1 ) ) ?


Vbb - Ib Rb - Vbe - Ie Re = 0

B Ib ≈ Ic
Ic ≈ Ie

Vbb - Rb Ic/β - Vbe - Ic Re = 0
Vbb - Vbe = Rb Ic/β + Ic Re
Vbb - Vbe = Ic ( Rb/β + Re)
Ic = Vbb - Vbe / (Rb/β + Re)

donde es que aparece el +1 ?

Es que se usando aproximaciones llego a ecuaciones distintas


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 9, 2015)

martin0310 dijo:


> Gracias!!
> La relación que use para calcular Rb la saque del factor de estabilidad S , (con S = 10 ) , subo una foto de los calculos .
> Una vez que calcule Rb , calcule los valores de R1 y R2  ( R1 y R4 en la simulacion de multisim)
> 
> ...



El +1 aparece si expresas Ib en función de Ie:

Ib = Ie / ( β + 1 )

Y, finalmente, aproximás Ie a Ic, para valores importantes de β.

De todos modos, a la ecuación que has llegado (en la que Rb está dividida solo por β y no por β + 1) está aceptada, ya que si el β es grande, sumarle o no 1 al β no cambia sustancialmente el resultado.

Lo verdaderamente importante es la consideración para Rb en relación a Re. Todo lo demás es matemática y aproximaciones para simplificarnos el trabajo en la práctica.

Saludos


----------



## martin0310 (Dic 10, 2015)

Si prácticamente sumarle 1 a β no va a variar mucho , era solo para que me quede la ecuación completa.
Gracias por tu ayuda!!


----------

